# Be Careful When Driving Rural ND Roads



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Especially at high speeds or a pheasant's gonna getcha!!!!


----------



## BigDaddy (Mar 4, 2002)

Is that your new scouting rig, Chris? Business must be good.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Nawwww....they took it away from me. Turns out they wouldn't believe me that hail did that to my windshield when trying to collect.


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

Sweet ride !!! Whats the payload and towing capacity?


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

How many bigfoots can you strap on that baby!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## deafishunt (Feb 5, 2005)

geez, must be driving over one hundred MPH! You can figure out how much weight is pheasant and how fast car speed?


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

A buddy of mine was running the cops back in the 70's and hit a bird. It exploded into his face and all over, He had to stop because he was about to barf. The cop really freaked out when he saw all the blood and mess.... still a funny memory. :lol:


----------



## howlplay (Aug 23, 2005)

poor bird


----------



## curty (Sep 18, 2003)

YUCK! what a mess!   

It is true though, Last tues while on the my route I knocked out my left blinker and then the next day knocked out the right one and broke my grill. ( And I was only going 8#@%# miles an hour :lol: )


----------



## curty (Sep 18, 2003)

Park that baby in the hot sun for a day or two and watch the value drop. :lol:


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

Slow down Curty !!! :jammin:


----------



## Springer (Dec 21, 2004)

If it was hunting season would he have to claim that as one of his three for being in his possession? :beer:

Not as bad as that lady in Canada that hit that cow moose and split her car in half. Did you guys see that one?


----------



## fishunt (Jan 24, 2004)

do you have picture of cow moose that split car in half? I wanna see it


----------



## muskat (Mar 5, 2002)

Curty, 
Your killin the population!!!!


----------



## jd mn/nd (Apr 8, 2004)

Hey Chris, is the car really yours as it does not have an ND plate on the front and second DID YOU POOP YOUR PANTS IF IT WAS YOU THAT THIS HAPPENED TOO? God knows no one would blame you if you did.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

They were joking, as was myself. That is NOT my car, nor would I ever see myself driving a porsche. Not a very good scouting rig.


----------



## howlplay (Aug 23, 2005)

They were built for the backroads. The deer wouldnt stand a chance on pursuit.


----------



## Bull_Can (Apr 30, 2004)

Reminds me of an instance this last spring driving on I-94 just south of Fergus Falls, MN and this guy in a brand new Black, Mercedes SUV, talking on a funky ear-piece microphone was barrelling up behind me. I was approaching a semi, but slowed down so he could pass first. I got in the left lane behind him and as soon as we passed the semi, a turkey came walking out on the interstate (right to left) and tried to take flight (turkeys aren't known for their fast take-offs :lol: ) and this guy NAILS it right on the windshield and frame portion on drivers side. He pulls over to the right lane and I pass (oh yeah, the turkey did a helicopter and landed in the median), anyways, I pass and it shattered the glass and BENT the frame. OUCH...did I mention it had "just bought" permit/license in the window!


----------



## Springer (Dec 21, 2004)

> do you have picture of cow moose that split car in half? I wanna see it


I can't find it in my pictures anymore I got a virus and had to do a system restore and I must not have copied those.

It was a chevy lumina and when all was said and done the moose's head was laying on the trunk with the rest of the body in the car but the top was split right open. It was in Canada an there was a lady driving and all that happened to her was she broke her hand. I'll have to see if I can find it online.

I found it.

http://www.snopes.com/photos/accident/moose.asp


----------

